# what my pencil says



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been using a pencil that says, "IT'S GREAT BEING ME!"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Granted, the phrase appears upside down when I write, since I'm left-handed . . . but still.


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

small things cheer me up most.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

The pen I have shows naked women when flipped! so i dont play!

:lol


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

that's great


----------

